# Extract - Dr Strangelove...?



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Just bought a kilo to try out. Roasted on the 6th, so a few days of patient waiting before in can try!

I tend to drink espresso. Anyone know this coffee? What should I be expecting?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

it's components will change with seasonality. Looks like an so this time. Notes suggest sweet and nutty with balanced acidity. In That's what I'd be looking for.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Keen to try this one - been enjoying Clifton Coffee recently so this should be a nice change.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried this a couple years ago, really liked it but as Boots said it's seasonal.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Liked Extracts Unkle Funka too


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

They have had this version on for quite a while now. Bought it a couple of times and also a local cafe near me serves it as their house espresso. Definitely a solid coffee, roasted well and easy to work with... sweet and nutty. I do love El Salvador on espresso.

I order from extract every now and again, good quality and they are also reasonably priced and do free delivery

I might go and order some for myself now ...


----------

